# Attention Point at Poipu owners



## dag2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing a week at the Point@Poipu.  Does your deed specify the unit's view or can you choose from what's available when you make a reservation?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2011)

dag2 said:


> I'm considering purchasing a week at the Point@Poipu.  Does your deed specify the unit's view or can you choose from what's available when you make a reservation?


The answer is ... all of the above!!!

For the first few years after the property opened, most of the 2-bedroom deeds were simple float deeds - you could reserve any 2-bedroom unit for any week of the year. Beginning some time in around 1996 they switched to a program of view categories - sales after that time are assigned to a view category (ocean front, ocean view, partial ocean view, or garden). The original unrestricted view category deeds then became known as "float-float" deeds - because they float for both view and week.  

All five types of deeds are available in the resale market.  It's obviously important to know exactly what type you are buying.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 15, 2011)

TR,

Thanks for the excellent and prompt response!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 15, 2011)

Be aware there probably will be a special assessment ($ out of your pocket) to cover the cost of water intrusion damage (anyone else would say the roof has leaked at times in SUNNY POIPU).

Check ebay for the bottom basement prices so you don't overpay.

We have a deeded oceanfront unit and I must say every time we look out at shipwreck beach through the silk curtains our breath is taken away.

Your breath will probably be taken away when you get your yearly maintenance fee also.

Also check out TUG for the problems owners have had with the present management company, Diamond Resorts International.

Just go into the purchase with your eyes wide open so you don't get any nasty surprises.

All that said, it is a beautiful resort.


Sterling


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 15, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> We have a deeded oceanfront unit and I must say every time we look out at shipwreck beach through the silk curtains our breath is taken away.
> 
> Your breath will probably be taken away when you get your yearly maintenance fee also.



:rofl:   Maybe it's just me, but I've seen some pretty humorous posts tonight.  Tuggers must be on some clever comedian pill tonight.  Thx for the laugh.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kauai Kid,

Great information!  We have stayed at the resort at two different times, and loved it.

Cheers!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Be aware there probably will be a special assessment ($ out of your pocket) to cover the cost of water intrusion damage (anyone else would say the roof has leaked at times in SUNNY POIPU).
> 
> Check ebay for the bottom basement prices so you don't overpay.
> 
> ...


Good advice - every word of it.

I have recurring times when I just feel like dumping our ownership.  But then we visit and are reminded of why we bought - why it is so perfect for us.

We're not big on resort complexes. We don't care about spas, or room service, or being pampered. We have found that our favorite timeshares have been projects that were conceived as condos, not resorts, because that means the project was planned for occupancy.

What we do like is the sense of being "home".  Where we can occupy a space, feeling asi if it's "ours".   We have found that our favorite timeshares have been projects that were conceived as condos, not resorts, because that means the project was planned for occupancy.

That's what we felt from the moment we first checked out Poipu.  For us it starts with the neighborhood.  The location of Point at Poipu is in a residential area, with residential character.  Not a resort setting.

Then, because the project was originally built as whole ownership, the condos are laid and equipped as places to live.  It's the kind of place we might own if we were to actually buy an oceanfront condo in Hawai'i for our use.  We've had adult children with us several times, and now they can settle right in.  

I've known the assessment is coming, and no doubt we'll bite the bullet.  A consolation is that some of our ownership is in the Hawaii collection, where the effects of the assessment will be diluted somewhat.

******

I also sometimes remind myself of what might have been.  Before we bought at Poipu we had made a developer purchase of two 1-bedroom units at the Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club in Lihue.  But while we were still on the island we learned about resales, took the time to check out several places, and made our decision to rescind at Marriott and look for a Poipu resale.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 18, 2011)

TR,

I got lucky last night on EBay and snagged a floating week, unit 06-304.  According to the seller this designates building 6, unit 304, an oceanfront view.  The resort map also supports this.  When I make a reservation for 2012, I assume the resort can assign me any oceanfront unit that is available for my request timeframe:  Is that correct?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2011)

dag2 said:


> TR,
> 
> I got lucky last night on EBay and snagged a floating week, unit 06-304.  According to the seller this designates building 6, unit 304, an oceanfront view.  The resort map also supports this.  When I make a reservation for 2012, I assume the resort can assign me any oceanfront unit that is available for my request timeframe:  Is that correct?


That depends on whether the unit was sold as oceanfront or was one of the original float-float weeks.  If it was sold as oceanfront than you can only reserve ocean front unless you opt for a downgrade and the resort can accommodate  your request.  

If it was sold during the resort-wide float period, then you need to work with Ohana VIP at the resort to ensure the view category that you have reserved. 

The key will be in the designation of the unit in the timeshare program. If it is Type II, it is a resort-wide float. If it is Type II-A, it is dedicated ocean front.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 22, 2011)

*Floating Week*

That is interesting. I didn't know they had sold floating weeks in essentially fixed units. When we bought they were offering fixed weeks in fixed units at a 10% premium. They were all in Building 6 if I remember right. I almost wish we had done that. We bought float/float.

Like Steve has said, read the deed very carefully. Our first deed was for an OF Unit, but we have never stayed in it. We actually prefer some of the Ocean View units over the OFs.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 22, 2011)

Poobah said:


> That is interesting. I didn't know they had sold *floating weeks in essentially fixed units*.



I'm not sure what you mean by that Paul.  All deeds have a specific week and unit for inventory control purposes.  With the exception of a few 2-bedroom intervals that were sold as fixed week, fixed unit, the units are floating weeks.  The only question is whether they were sold in the initial period of sales (when there weren't any recognized view categories and the unit therefore can be used in any view category - i.e., the "float-float" weeks), or whether it was sold during the later period when it can only be used within the assigned view category.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 23, 2011)

*Fixed weeks*

When we bought our unit the guy who was the then U of M football head football coach was there. We were talking to him and he said they were trying to decide if they wanted to buy a fixed week /ixed unit or the floating option. Maybe it was one of the few you mentioned.

When we bought the first week, I insisted on have a deed for an OF Unit., because we paid for Ocean Front. They grumbled, but I got one. I wasn't insistent when we bought the second week. The deed from the inventory is a GV.

After we get back (we are in Princeville right now) I am going to review my deed just to make sure of what we bought. I haven't looked at the deeds for years.

I remember that after we bought the first week I read all the documentation (Deeds, VOA, AOAO). I discovered that we all were supposed to have assigned parking spaces! I don't see any point in bringing that up. 

Will post something more when I get back, but things are good at the Point right now. Everything seems to be pretty calm compared to the last few years. I assume that when the special assessment is announced the storm clouds will appear on the horizon. Be that as it may, we all knew it was comming.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 23, 2011)

Poobah said:


> When we bought our unit the guy who was the then U of M football head football coach was there. We were talking to him and he said they were trying to decide if they wanted to buy a fixed week /ixed unit or the floating option. Maybe it was one of the few you mentioned.
> 
> When we bought the first week, I insisted on have a deed for an OF Unit., because we paid for Ocean Front. They grumbled, but I got one. I wasn't insistent when we bought the second week. The deed from the inventory is a GV.
> 
> ...



One time I saw a list of the 2-bedroom intervals that had been sold as fixed weeks; might still be buried in the paperwork in my files.  

As I recall the only 2-bedroom units for which any fixed weeks had been sold were on the third floor of Building 6, directly below the two 3-bedroom units. And it was only certain intervals for those units, such as Christmas, New Years, and a few other scattered weeks during the year.

Or course the 3-bedroom unit and the one-bedroom units were sold entirely as fixed week.


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 24, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One time I saw a list of the 2-bedroom intervals that had been sold as fixed weeks; might still be buried in the paperwork in my files.
> 
> As I recall the only 2-bedroom units for which any fixed weeks had been sold were on the third floor of Building 6, directly below the two 3-bedroom units. And it was only certain intervals for those units, such as Christmas, New Years, and a few other scattered weeks during the year.
> 
> Or course the 3-bedroom unit and the one-bedroom units were sold entirely as fixed week.




I remember when we purchased ours - we did get an OF and it is a float float as they explained it - I remember going back to the room and looking over the paperwork - I noticed no unit was assigned and my friend Merlie worked there at the time and was in real estate and I had what? 48 hours to cancel?  Well I threatened if they did not put a room number I would cancel, they did hesitantly  and I know it was building 6.  I just figured if something happened I at least had a building and room listed on the documents - not that it makes any difference.  

On another note - still waiting on RCI for my back to back!  errrrrrrrr


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 24, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One time I saw a list of the 2-bedroom intervals that had been sold as fixed weeks; might still be buried in the paperwork in my files.
> 
> As I recall the only 2-bedroom units for which any fixed weeks had been sold were on the third floor of Building 6, directly below the two 3-bedroom units. And it was only certain intervals for those units, such as Christmas, New Years, and a few other scattered weeks during the year.
> 
> Or course the 3-bedroom unit and the one-bedroom units were sold entirely as fixed week.



Aloha Steve:  How is it you know so much about the Point?  Did you own their at one time??

Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Aloha Steve:  How is it you know so much about the Point?  Did you own their at one time??
> 
> Mahalo, Sterling


Still do.  I researched it pretty thoroughly before, during, and after buying.


----------



## wvacations (May 5, 2011)

*Room Type On Exchange - UUU2*

Forgive me if this is no the right thread to ask this question. I made an exchange using my Marriott week for a 2BR unit at The Point ar Poipu for October 2011. The code for the room type shows UUU2. Anyone have any idea what view this room will have or even if they give exchangers a room with a view? From what I read on Trip Advisor even the Garden View rooms are suppose to be nice. Unlike Ko Olina where Garden View really should be called Parking Lot/Garage View.

I have a reservation number, is there a site I could enter that number and see the type of room?

Any information would be great. This is our first non-Marriott exchange!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 5, 2011)

wvacations said:


> Forgive me if this is no the right thread to ask this question. I made an exchange using my Marriott week for a 2BR unit at The Point ar Poipu for October 2011. The code for the room type shows UUU2. Anyone have any idea what view this room will have or even if they give exchangers a room with a view? From what I read on Trip Advisor even the Garden View rooms are suppose to be nice. Unlike Ko Olina where Garden View really should be called Parking Lot/Garage View.
> 
> I have a reservation number, is there a site I could enter that number and see the type of room?
> 
> Any information would be great. This is our first non-Marriott exchange!



Click here for a description of how units are assigned to exchangers.


----------



## brriguy (Oct 5, 2011)

*water intrusion my rear end!!!!!*

I just got my bill and yes $2000 charge for a so called intrusion. Googled and found this page. Now I am posting my riffs with the resorts also.
Water from where???  No tsunami hit Kauai and the resort is elevated high/far enough from sea level to get any type of damage.  Does anyone know what happened exactly???  Or is this another way the Fk'd up board makes decisions to put more money in their pockets???


----------



## brriguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Be aware there probably will be a special assessment ($ out of your pocket) to cover the cost of water intrusion damage (anyone else would say the roof has leaked at times in SUNNY POIPU).
> 
> Check ebay for the bottom basement prices so you don't overpay.
> 
> ...



I just got my bill and yes $2000 charge for a so called intrusion. Googled and found this page. Now I am posting my riffs with the resorts also.
Water from where???  No tsunami hit Kauai and the resort is elevated high/far enough from sea level to get any type of damage.  Does anyone know what happened exactly???  Or is this another way the Fk'd up board makes decisions to put more money in their pockets???


----------



## dag2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Was this $2000 bill seperate from your annual maintenance fee?


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Oct 6, 2011)

dag2 said:


> Was this $2000 bill seperate from your annual maintenance fee?



Not sure how this will turn out but here is a copy from the supposed letter sent to all of us from their website:

Association of Apartment Owners of Poipu Point
Water Intrusion Assessment Payment Schedule
Deeded Number of Intervals Owned
Water Intrusion Assessment Obligation
First Payment
January 1, 2012
Second Payment
January 1, 2013
Third Payment
January 1, 2014
Fourth Payment
January 1, 2015
Fifth Payment
January 1, 2016
0.5
$ 2,946.66
$ 2,000.00
$ 946.66
$ 0.00
$ 0.00
$ 0.00
1
$ 5,893.32
$ 2,000.00
$ 2,000.00
$ 1,893.32
$ 0.00
$ 0.00
1.5
$ 8,839.98
$ 2,651.99
$ 2,000.00
$ 2,000.00
$ 2,000.00
$ 187.99
2
$ 11,786.64
$ 3,535.99
$ 2,357.33
$ 2,357.33
$ 2,357.33
$ 1,178.66
2.5
$ 14,733.30
$ 4,419.99
$ 2,946.66
$ 2,946.66
$ 2,946.66
$ 1,473.33
3
$ 17,679.96
$ 5,303.99
$ 3,535.99
$ 3,535.99
$ 3,535.99
$ 1,768.00
3.5
$ 20,626.62
$ 6,187.99
$ 4,125.32
$ 4,125.32
$ 4,125.32
$ 2,062.67
4
$ 23,573.28
$ 7,071.98
$ 4,714.66
$ 4,714.66
$ 4,714.66
$ 2,357.32
4.5
$ 26,519.94
$ 7,955.98
$ 5,303.99
$ 5,303.99
$ 5,303.99
$ 2,651.99
5
$ 29,466.60
$ 8,839.98
$ 5,893.32
$ 5,893.32
$ 5,893.32
$ 2,946.66
6
$ 35,359.92
$ 10,607.98
$ 7,071.98
$ 7,071.98
$ 7,071.98
$ 3,535.99
7
$ 41,253.24
$ 12,375.97
$ 8,250.65
$ 8,250.65
$ 8,250.65
$ 4,125.32
9.5
$ 55,986.54
$ 16,795.96
$ 11,197.31
$ 11,197.31
$ 11,197.31
$ 5,598.65
11
$ 64,826.52
$ 19,447.96
$ 12,965.30
$ 12,965.30
$ 12,965.30
$ 6,482.66
The Water Intrusion Assessment payment is due by January 1, 2012. However, your AOAO Board of Directors realizes a payment of this size is a financial burden for many owners and has approved a multiyear payment schedule. Your total obligation and yearly payment amount can be found in the row corresponding to your Deeded Number of Intervals Owned.
For example, if you are an every-other-year owner, see the Deeded Number of Intervals Owned row “0.5” to find your total Water Intrusion Assessment obligation of $2,946.66. Looking to the right across the row, your first payment of $2,000.00 is due by January 1, 2012. Your second and final payment of $946.66 is due by January 1, 2013. If you own one week, your total Water Intrusion Assessment obligation is $5,893.32. Your first two payments of $2,000.00 are each due by January 1, 2012 and January 1, 2013, respectively, with a third and final payment of $1,893.32 due by January 1, 2014.


----------



## dag2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Is this assessment in addition to the annual maintenance fees?


----------



## artringwald (Oct 6, 2011)

It is in addition to the annual maintenance fee. We have one week and the total MF is $3353.32. $2000 of that is the first payment on the $5893.32 water intrusion special assessment.


----------



## dag2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I suppose that's the reason several auctions on Ebay received no or very low bids.


----------



## eal (Oct 6, 2011)

I think that "water intrusion" means that the roof leaks...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 6, 2011)

eal said:


> I think that "water intrusion" means that the roof leaks...



More than that - it's often through the walls.

Here in Bellevue, WA there have been many urban condo type projects built in and around the downtown area in the last ten to fifteen years.  Similar in parts of Seattle.  It seems like at least half of the projects wind up having the exteriors redone within five years of completing construction.  They erect scaffolding all the way around the building, completely drape the building in plastic, and proceed to remove and replace the exterior cladding.

I carry professional engineers liability coverage for my work.  Every year the questionnaire asks me if I've done any work on condo projects.  If I say yes, my premiums will probably double, because everyone of those projects involves litigation among the owners association, the developer, the builder, the architect, and the engineer.  Point at Poipu, BTW, was trying that route as well.

****

The point of all that is to emphasize that condominium projects are notorious for having water intrusion problems.  Given history and location, Point at Poipu is going to have more than most.

*****

Another factor to keep in mind is that once you get into a project such as this, you also need to correct any code violations that are found, and, of course, ensure that the new construction is done to current code.  That means that you can't just replace in kind; you have to upgrade some elements.

*****
Another factor that I have heard bandied about - and I don't know how true it is - is that when the place was rebuilt after Iniki there were stills area where there was damage and salt deposits left behind in the original construction.  Those eggs have apparently now hatched, the chicks are fully grown, and are squawking their presence.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 6, 2011)

This news is enough to ruin the rest of the year. 

Boy am I glad we didn't buy that 3rd week.

Amazing, little Alii Kai in Princeville went through Hurricane Iniki and there were no special assessments for anything.

Also, Alii Kai is 30 years old, 10 years older than the Pt, and there have been no issues with water intrusion.

Sterling


----------



## dbrin (Oct 17, 2011)

*Let them know how you feel*

visit their page on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/DiamondResortsInternational

ask them to split the costs with the owners - they know we overpaid heavily and they should help out.


----------



## dag2 (Oct 18, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that Paul.  All deeds have a specific week and unit for inventory control purposes.  With the exception of a few 2-bedroom intervals that were sold as fixed week, fixed unit, the units are floating weeks.  The only question is whether they were sold in the initial period of sales (when there weren't any recognized view categories and the unit therefore can be used in any view category - i.e., the "float-float" weeks), or whether it was sold during the later period when it can only be used within the assigned view category.



T.R.

How can you determine which sales period the unit falls under?  I'm looking at the deed for a recent purchase.  I cannot make that determination.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 18, 2011)

dag2 said:


> T.R.
> 
> How can you determine which sales period the unit falls under?  I'm looking at the deed for a recent purchase.  I cannot make that determination.


June 8, 1998 is the point after which units were sold with specific view categories assigned.


----------



## dag2 (Oct 18, 2011)

T.R. How can I detemine that  from the deed?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 18, 2011)

dag2 said:


> T.R. How can I detemine that  from the deed?


What did the resort say when you called them to ask about the deed?


----------



## dag2 (Oct 18, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> What did the resort say when you called them to ask about the deed?



How did you know I called the resort?  You have my phone tapped?

The resort tells me it's a floating unit even though the estoppel indicates under unit view: "oceanfront".  The estoppel also indicates the owner purchased the unit on 9-7-98.

I recalled the resort.  I may have confused them with the "floating week" vs a "floating view".  They now tell me it's oceanview, not a floating view.  I'm attempting to obtain something in writing to settle this matter.


----------

